# Pygmy hedgehog - green snot like poo



## cookies mummy (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi there,

Can anyone please tell me what this means??


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

have you fed anything you wouldnt normally feed?

is the poo very smelly too ?


----------



## cookies mummy (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah she had n=meal worm for the first time but only about 2mins before the poo, do u think this is what is was?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

cookies mummy said:


> yeah she had n=meal worm for the first time but only about 2mins before the poo, do u think this is what is was?


 
mine used to do some horrid wierd stinky poos when they had any live food 

dose she seem normal in herself ?


----------



## cookies mummy (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Emma for putting my mind to rest, yes shes her normal happy self just really panicked me when i saw it as it was quite a bright green x


----------



## Krocodyle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Stinking isn't normal?*

Mines Faeces always smells pretty bad, and its normally wet with like a Membrane around it, but there all perfectly happy, normally feed them 3 mealworms and maybe a Wax worm or 2 every other Week, Never had any whole green Faecal matter, generally it’s a contrast of Brown and Green. could have just upset His/her Stomach a little, the introduction of new foods can do that

…..I’ve studied there Excrement… Joi


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

cookies mummy said:


> Thanks Emma for putting my mind to rest, yes shes her normal happy self just really panicked me when i saw it as it was quite a bright green x


mealies always make animals poo go odd mammal wise lol 

my skunks poo goes black an iccky when they have mealies 

the hedgies went a weird colour too an hummed :lol2:


----------



## Krocodyle (Mar 14, 2010)

I Ate a Mealie once wanted to understand what all the fuss was about, i promptly threw up ^^ so i can understand the funny Poo

Kroc


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

is your hedgie new to you?? green and slimy poo in the beginning is common because it means they are stressed and it should clear up in a matter of time - do not feed anything different than normal ie he food the breeder gave you for about a week or so by which case it should have cleared up. Certain foods may change the texture and colour a bit but shouldnt give them upset stomachs unless its a new food esp mealies shouldnt cause too much upset as the breeder should have introduced them to new things during the weaning process. Any new foods should be introduced in miniscule amount to prevent diarrhoea etc. Any ongoing slimy, mucassy poos over a period of time should be checked out by a vet


----------



## cookies mummy (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Guys, Yeah she new so might just be that, i will keep an eye on it x


----------

